# Hozelock connector with an on/off tap? Can't find.....



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I need a standard Hozelock female connector as per the pic below, but with a twist tap on it. I cannot find one listed anywhere, and B&Q is 15 miles away. Anyone seen one?










Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Tricky. Never seen anything like that.

What about an inline tap, that fits into a break in the hose? I don't know if they exist, but I've got a larger diameter one (25mm?) in my pond filter hose.

Gerald

_edit: they exist for 12.5mm hose - see :: here ::_


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> _edit: they exist for 12.5mm hose - :: here ::_


Perfect , if garden hose is 12.5mm?

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

20mm? :: click ::

25mm? :: click ::

Or tell me how big your hose is? (if you see what I mean  )

I will not be defeated!

Gerald


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> tell me how big your hose is? (if you see what I mean  )


Standard garden hose, so (I think) 12mm. The reason I need flow control is this:-

When I pump out using the macerator, I have a incoming separate water supply permanently connected to the flushing valve (which I use to divert the flushing water into either the grey or black tank as I want). However, I need to be able to stop the flow after a period of flushing, in order to pump out again with the macerator. Currently, I have to run about 30 metres like a mad thing to the tap, switch it off there, and run back - I don't like leaving the macerator running unattended. Having a flow control such as the one you've pointed me to, will mean I can be a proper Waste Management Engineer without breaking sweat.

Now, I bet someone else will come along & say, "You don't want to do it like that - here's how I've been doing it for the last _x_ years". Hopefully, their method will be better. 

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dougie, do you mean like this?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Or there is the stop valve connectory thingy.

When the nozzle or whatever is removed it automatically shuts off the flow.

That is what I use when filling our tank via one of those clever cap things.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Hi Dougie, do you mean like this?


That would appear to be the monkey! Do you have any?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Or there is the stop valve connectory thingy


Indeed, and if all else fails, I'll use that. Pulling it off whilst the pressure's still on, tends to produce a spray when pulled off. Thanks though.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Dougie, I couldn't resist! I balanced the red tap on the side of a Hoselock connector!  

Made me smile though! :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievan****z said:


> Sorry Dougie, I couldn't resist! I balanced the red tap on the side of a Hoselock connector!  Made me smile though! :lol:


That's what I like about you.

Absolutely nothing.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Tee Hee! 

However, if you pm me your address I will send you FOC a in line tap for a Hozelok fitting!

So I am not totally heartless!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> Tee Hee! However, if you pm me your address I will send you FOC a in line tap for a Hozelok fitting!


It's the least you can do (but I realise that).  PM on its way - debt more than settled - thank you. 



eddievanbitz said:


> So I am not totally heartless!


Hurrmph.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

In the post today


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

What a nice man!!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

eddievanbitz said:


> In the post today












Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Eddie,

The connector arrived safely yesterday, and is just the job.  Thanks again.

Now, about this remote control for the microwave.......

Dougie.


----------

